# I miss climate control.



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

OK now the cold days are here I now have my first regret regarding my TT.

Normally I just have the A/C on cold so not am issue but now it's freezing out I'm adjusting the A/C constantly.

Anyone thinking of buying the TT. Get climate control!!!


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Err, use the heater :wink:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Chris698 said:


> OK now the cold days are here I now have my first regret regarding my TT.
> 
> Normally I just have the A/C on cold so not am issue but now it's freezing out I'm adjusting the A/C constantly.
> 
> Anyone thinking of buying the TT. Get climate control!!!


This was literally the first option i added when building mine although I do feel in 2016 in a car like this it should be standard.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, should be standard. Like the heated seats in my TTS - used them for the first time this week... lovely


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I haven't previously understood the benefits until buying the TT with it. All of the windows steamed up in my previous A1 with standard air con. The TT doesn't mist up at all. I just set the temperature I want and the car takes care of the rest. 
I too agree don't purchase without it.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I agree, should be standard. I'd like dual zone too, but mainly to stop the missus moaning its too cold.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

A car without full climate is a pain in the arse, our last Golf had manual climate, controlling the temp seemed like a full time job, and if it started to mist up on a damp/wet day flicking the AC to on had you repeating the whole process all over again as the temp plumeted.

Our 'new' GTD has full climate, we seldom touch it.....wonderfull


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Reasty said:


> Chris698 said:
> 
> 
> > OK now the cold days are here I now have my first regret regarding my TT.
> ...


+1


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

In Switzerland - it comes as std but 19" alloys are extra.

Different spec depending on the market.....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Just got back from a long drive in the cold and the only thing I adjusted was the heated seat setting. I have climate on two other cars and wouldn't pay extra for it personally.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Just got back from a long drive in the cold and the only thing I adjusted was the heated seat setting. I have climate on two other cars and wouldn't pay extra for it personally.


I agree with most of the stuff you say on here but this I completely disagree :lol: it was the one thing after having climate in my mk1 tt roadster that I couldn't live without


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Person opinion I suppose, I'd rather pay for other extras and I like the matte finish on the standard HVAC dials, I can appreciate Audi moved the game forward with the digital dial on the climate control on the TT but it wasn't for me.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Person opinion I suppose, I'd rather pay for other extras and I like the matte finish on the standard HVAC dials, I can appreciate Audi moved the game forward with the digital dial on the climate control on the TT but it wasn't for me.


Totally agree it's personal opinion,most would probably think I'm crazy for not buying the tech pack but I can read a map and it' only costs £5.99 and I'll still get there if needed,although the nav is very cool and my car has nav preparation so if I feel I need it I'll get it activated at a later date.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Slightly off topic but I will get Tech pack on my next car as I want the sat nav in the VC, not because I need to know where I'm going, it just looks really cool. The preparation seems to be standard but dealer retro fitting is still £1600 or thereabouts. Sorry to the OP for going off on a tangent.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry aswell op :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Never had climate control until I got my Mk2 and never had any complaints about heating systems in the past either. Didn't spec climate on my Mk3 as I rarely used the Auto setting in the Mk2 but I do find the Mk3 does require a fair bit of fiddling with controls as the engine and then the cabin warms up. 
I find closing off the right face level vent helps a bit.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I HATE auto mode on climate control, I always end up setting it to manual, so I don't mind only having AC :lol:

Like when you get into the car when its hot and it blasts air out of the vents at max fan speed, its just annoying :?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had it on my Mk2 but never used it,got it on the MINI we also have and run that manual also.So did not bother
getting it for the Mk3.


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought who cares if it's 20 or 21 degrees, noone knows the difference anyway... So wrong. Manual AC - either too hot, too cold. My wife got CC on her mini. :x


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

crabman said:


> I thought who cares if it's 20 or 21 degrees, noone knows the difference anyway... So wrong. Manual AC - either too hot, too cold. My wife got CC on her mini. :x


My wife had got dual zone CC on her Mini but still end up doing some tweaking during a trip.
Worse thing about the Mini CC is that you can't phase in between say screen and foot heating. Each option is either on or off.
Does the TT CC with its digital controls allow for variable blending of air between selected modes?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Had it on my Mk2 but never used it,got it on the MINI we also have and run that manual also.So did not bother
> getting it for the Mk3.


+1. We're on our second Mini, now have manual ac, works just fine. We have 8 cars at work, all with CC, some steam up all the time, others never do.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Not to mention its a rip off:

Micro control unit: say £10
Thermostat: £10
Small OLED screens: 3x £20

= £80

Lets say its worth £150 though... (ie £150 more than AC)

Audi charge £600 iirc

Its like if you buy a steak and then you get charged £100 for some peppercorn sauce.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Horses for courses I'd say,I wanted it so I got it,simple as that.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

For those who have had other cars in this category/price band, it is standard fayre and just works never faff with mine. It should be standard though.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes it should be STD as it was on my Mk2 and is STD on many cars much cheaper than a TT.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

90TJM said:


> Yes it should be STD as it was on my Mk2 and is STD on many cars much cheaper than a TT.


I do agree it should be standard but I understand why it isn't and it's because of the way it's implemented in the new TT,new technology costs money which unfortunately will always be passed on to the consumer,I'm not trying to justify audis decision to make it an extra as like I said I agree it should be standard,people often buys things with there heart and we like cool stuff that's abit different and that is what Audi is counting on in this instance.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Reasty said:


> Horses for courses I'd say,I wanted it so I got conned,simple as that.


FTFY 

I'm not taking the mick though, if I wanted it I would have bought it too, what can you do :?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

As part of the Comfort and Sound package I think it's actually one of the better value options. I paid £995 for electric seats WITHOUT MEMORY!! Now that's a real con.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> As part of the Comfort and Sound package I think it's actually one of the better value options. I paid £995 for electric seats WITHOUT MEMORY!! Now that's a real con.


Hehe, true. I thought the seats did have memory though, that it stores seat positions to the key?


----------

